# I'm in the skinny!



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I did it! I'm finally in the skinny water.  Always wanted a flats boat but with three girls and the wife :-* we needed more of a "family" boat. We "float" a Wellcraft 190 so a second large boat was not an option. I came upon a 14' "Manatee" project boat in hopes of using it in the ICW for Snook. The project part of the boat is near complete but powering it is not affordable right now so I set my sights on next season. That is until I came across this site looking for motors and discovered a whole new world opened up when I saw the Gheenoes! I have a 4 HP on my Jon Boat that I could drop on a Gheenoe and hit the ICW. After months of scouring the web I came acrossed a Cinderella of a Gheenoe! The boat is as ugly as they get but in good shape and sturdy. It was used for duck hunting and painted with layers of green paint. The only damage to the boat was a mysterious shotgun blast :-/ that took out a section of the rub rail and a small chunk of fiberglass. I never got the full story, :-[ I figured it added character. The trailer was worth the price I paid, which I will not mention. :-X I wouldn't want to drive down the market! I am undecided on fixing it up or leaving as is. Maybe just adding some of those stick-on bullet holes. ;D Looking forward to participating!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome, 

Leave It (as it is) Fish It, Love IT


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=welcome.gif]
gheenoe's rule!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

welcome to the cult ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to anyone that has rum as there pic.

Keep it the way it is for the rest of the snook season. then add to her at will. also i will have a dark rum on the rocks.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Matt and all for the warm welcome! Unfortunatly Matt, the writing on the picture is to small to read. It is the now infamous quote from a stranded Capt. Jack Sparrow [smiley=pirate.gif]. He awakes from a splendorous night of indulgence [smiley=alcholic.gif], to find that his fellow strandee :-* has used the rum to ignite a signal fire [smiley=badidea.gif]. "But why is the rum gone?" :'( A phrase uttered too many times in my life, but i'm working on that.


> Welcome to anyone that has rum as there pic.
> 
> Keep it the way it is for the rest of the snook season. then add to her at will. also i will have a dark rum on the rocks.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Glenlivet on da rocks (single malt whisky). Best whisky ever created. [smiley=welcome.gif]


----------



## swampdrummer (Feb 21, 2007)

Ha! Was digging through old posts here and stumbled on this post. Ya'll will be happy to know that the worlds ugliest gheenoe lives on! 5 years later,still ugly, and still solid! I may do some mods at some point but for right now its time to fish and explore! 
Ran her out with the Mercury 6 hp this past Monday and I was pleasantly surprised to get 17-18 mph out of her! Good stuff!


----------



## swampdrummer (Feb 21, 2007)

hmmm pic trouble


----------



## swampdrummer (Feb 21, 2007)

dangit. will try later......


----------



## Wolfscout (Dec 27, 2013)

> Thank you Matt and all for the warm welcome! Unfortunatly Matt, the writing on the picture is to small to read. It is the now infamous quote from a stranded Capt. Jack Sparrow [smiley=pirate.gif]. He awakes from a splendorous night of indulgence [smiley=alcholic.gif], to find that his fellow strandee :-* has used the rum to ignite a signal fire [smiley=badidea.gif]. "But why is the rum gone?" :'( A phrase uttered too many times in my life, but i'm working on that.
> 
> 
> > Welcome to anyone that has rum as there pic.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8&list=PL922D6319CBBF98BE&index=27


----------

